# Internet Curfews...?



## haaris (Jul 6, 2008)

A friend's internet seems to have a curfew on it, and we're not entirely sure how this occurs and how it can be removed. He is a computer administrator, the modem seems to be working fine and so does his computer. The internet seems to register completely, only there is a set time that his uncle had set up without his consent; we're not entirely sure how this takes place. We've had the firewalls removed and there seems to be no extra software, only the internet only allows him on from 7 PM to 11:30 PM. When we ping www.yahoo.com, we have a 0% loss. Any idea?

~~~

There must be some possible way to detect the program setting a curfew, in response to those who've stated it's hidden. Any idea how? We're having trouble contacting the uncle in question.


Using Windows XP.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It may be a setting in the router. My Belkin router supports timed port blocking. He may have simply set a port 80 block for 7PM-11:30PM for some strange reason.

Getting this setting removed may become a civil issue. Who owns the router?

***DON'T REMOVE FIREWALLS unless you like watching hackers play with your computer...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if this is the uncle's network, he's entitled to configure it any way he likes.

We don't provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.

I'm going to close this one.


----------

